# Great Pyrenees help



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello! We are taking in two Great Pyrenees males this weekend. They are both livestock guardians on farms- but the current owners are moving to an apartment and a city. These pups are from two different places and have never met, they’re both male, one of them is five(not neutered) and one of them is 1(neutered). My question is- how should we introduce them and how can we ensure they don’t escape? We have 4’ high wire fencing- they will live in the cow pasture- but I’m very concerned they will jump or dig under the fence and get hit by a car. We have 20 acres but live by a highway. Our other GP’s have grown up on the farm and are used to the area and the pasture. Lastly, should we have the five year old neutered? I’ve never not fixed an animal but I’m wondering if there is a benefit to their guarding abilities. Thank you all in advance for the help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure someone will have advice for you.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I think you'll definitely need to stall or kennel them securely for the first week or longer and walk the pasture perimeter with them several times a day. Do you know the type of fence they each respect now? 

Do not feed them next to each other initially. Do not let introduce them face to face on the ends of straining leashes with tension. A long walk moving in the same direction and gradually moving closer together is best. 

Neutering will not hinder guard ability and will help limit roaming. If at ALL possible to have done on the way home/as soon as you pick him up that would be ideal. That way you are no disrupting his acclimation period.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Don't know anything about Great Pyrenees, but I used to raise Collies, and I know that intact males fight. Even laid back, gentle, personable Collies. They may work out a pecking order, but if you have an unspayed female dog around for them to compete over, you may have trouble on your hands. We got sick of our male dogs fighting, so just quit ever allowing more than one of them out to run at a time.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Don't know anything about Great Pyrenees, but I used to raise Collies, and I know that intact males fight. Even laid back, gentle, personable Collies. They may work out a pecking order, but if you have an unspayed female dog around for them to compete over, you may have trouble on your hands. We got sick of our male dogs fighting, so just quit ever allowing more than one of them out to run at a time.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> I think you'll definitely need to stall or kennel them securely for the first week or longer and walk the pasture perimeter with them several times a day. Do you know the type of fence they each respect now?
> 
> Do not feed them next to each other initially. Do not let introduce them face to face on the ends of straining leashes with tension. A long walk moving in the same direction and gradually moving closer together is best.
> 
> Neutering will not hinder guard ability and will help limit roaming. If at ALL possible to have done on the way home/as soon as you pick him up that would be ideal. That way you are no disrupting his acclimation period.


This is very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Sara+pumpkin said:


> Hello! We are taking in two Great Pyrenees males this weekend. They are both livestock guardians on farms- but the current owners are moving to an apartment and a city. These pups are from two different places and have never met, they're both male, one of them is five(not neutered) and one of them is 1(neutered). My question is- how should we introduce them and how can we ensure they don't escape? We have 4' high wire fencing- they will live in the cow pasture- but I'm very concerned they will jump or dig under the fence and get hit by a car. We have 20 acres but live by a highway. Our other GP's have grown up on the farm and are used to the area and the pasture. Lastly, should we have the five year old neutered? I've never not fixed an animal but I'm wondering if there is a benefit to their guarding abilities. Thank you all in advance for the help!


We got diggers. So we had do hot wire on bottom. We did it on top just in case. But the bottom was essential to keep them in.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Our GP is definitely a digger. We have hot wire strung low and high for him.


----------

